# Neurotransmitter testing done



## Rebekah

Some background on my DP: My DP was brought on from smoking marijuana one time (high dose for me) when I was 14 years old. I did have a reaction sort-of like in the movie 'Numb' if you've seen that flick. I had been diagnosed in 1988 in an inpatient clinical trial by the National Institute of Mental Health in Bethesda, MD (USA) with Panic Disorder and Depersonalization Disorder, and then with severe Depression and severe Dissociative disorder (DP) by a local psychiatrist. I'm older now, feel much better, but have continued to seek help about some lingering symptoms of anxiety and DP, also recently diagnosed by two different independent psychiatrists. This past November 2010, I had neurotransmitter testing done through a psychiatric practice in Florida, USA called Integrative Psychiatry (.net). I found the group on the internet and sought this particular company since they do work through Neurosciences (the forerunner in NT testing in the states) and Pharmasan labs. I finally received the results through e-mail and finished the phone consultation with their nurse practitioner. I want to share this info. with others hoping the insight will help everyone suffering from this horrible disorder. First, I sent a quick email to their company and explained some of my symptoms of anxiety/DP whereupon they recommended I get the NeuroAdrenal test kit. I paid $339. USD and they mailed the home-sampling test kit to my door. I followed the written instructions meticulously--I have a degree as a Medical Lab Tech, so I know the importance of following directions in collecting fluids. I had been off all supplements and meds (Klonopin and Xanax) for 72 hours prior to sampling except for my thyroid replacement therapy I take in the morning. (They will test while you take meds, but they need that disclosed on the history form sent with the kit.) I mailed my frozen and chilled saliva and urine samples directly to the Pharmasan Labs in Wisconsin (USA). The results took weeks to get back--it was over the holidays so delays, I suppose--but Integrative Psychiatry finally emailed me the results last week. So here's the run-down on the results:

Epinephrine: 5.3 low (normal range, 7-12)
Norepinephrine: 25.4 low (nr, 30-45)
Dopamine: 162.2 normal (nr 115-175)
Serotonin: 62.2 low (nr 120-185)
Glycine: 1137.2 elevated (nr 455-980)
GABA: 7.4 elevated (nr 4.7-7.0)
Glutamate: 32.0 normal (nr 15-32)
PEA: 25.5 low (nr 30-70)
Histamine: 5.5 low (nr 14-24)
Cortisol: four readings throughout the day with very low results.

After discussing these results with the NP on the phone, she indicated to me that my adrenal glands were fatigued causing chronic stress and depression--a vicious cycle really, where the stress and depression fatigued my adrenals to begin with. This company believes in using targeted amino acid therapy to correct the physiological imbalances by supplying your body with what is depleted rather than using pharmaceuticals which doesn't replenish the body's stores. So, I will be ordering some supplements off their website and experimenting with dosages and different concoctions until I can fine-tune it. I also asked the NP if their practice had dealt with other patients who had similar disorders brought on by drug use and abuse? She said she was familiar with these symptoms from drug use and seemed to be familiar with my condition. I always tell people that the day I smoked the marijuana, it was a perfect storm where I had also been under emotional and verbal abuse from my parents who were constantly fighting with each other and abusing me and my sisters in the home. My surroundings set-up a negative atmosphere that then precipitated a panic attack and DP. If anyone can add more useful information to add on that would be great. My goal is to find supps. that I can buy at the local vitamin store rather than needing to buy their more expensive concoctions. I'll keep this thread updated. BTW, I was quite relieved to learn that three of my lab values were the OPPOSITE of what would show up with someone with Schizophrenia, so that is a sure relief for me, since my family has always believed I was schizophrenic--more abuse from them to add to my anxiety/DP. I think my problem is that I am too aware of my surroundings and too sensitive to the negativity.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I have had those same testings done and my results were very similar. I actually had elevated dopamine, although this could be because of the meds I was on when being tested. I also had very low cortisol, testosterone, and DHEA levels. I suffer from severe chronic fatigue as well. I have been taking cortef (hydrocortisone) for about a year and testosterone patches for about 2 months, as well as DHEA for about a year. They also found that I have severe food allergies/sensitivities and am most sensitive to gluten (wheat), dairy, and sugar. I did a strict diet for 3 months and still try to avoid gluten, dairy, and sugar.

I have found that the testosterone is helping me more than anything. My energy levels are starting to come back a little. The cortisol I feel only contributes to feelings of dizziness. When I don't take it for example I feel very dizzy and fatigued. The diet has helped with stomach issues that I have and I find that after having stomach problems my entire life, that gluten, dairy, and sugar especially make matters worse.

I believe that all these issues were brought on from the stress of experiencing chronic DP/DR. I had none of these issues before other than mild-moderate stomach sensitivities. Like you said the adrenal glands are shot out from anxiety/depression from DP/DR and as a result things go in a downward spiral. I whole heartedly feel that if I didn't have issues with stress/anxiety/depression/DP/DR that things would balance out naturally. I could be wrong, but all these issues I have came after DP/DR. The hormonal imbalance is what has really affected me. I know that the adrenal glands and pituitary (which is responsible for hormone production) work together so it makes me wonder if my hormones are depleted because my adrenal glands are depleted.

Someone explained to me that while experiencing DP/DR the fight/flight response is constantly being activated. In other words we are somewhat in survival mode 24/7 and the rest of the body's functioning such as digesting food properly, maintaining proper hormonal balance, and brain chemical balance has become a low level priority. All of our energy is spent on ruminating on how to get out of the state our minds are in and the rest of the body just shuts down. I don't know how credible that theory is but it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Pablo

Isn't low cortisol good? I thought high cortisol meant you are stressed
I think there are natural fluctuations of cortisol during the day too depending on what time of the day the test is done can make the tests vary massively


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Pablo said:


> Isn't low cortisol good? I thought high cortisol meant you are stressed
> I think there are natural fluctuations of cortisol during the day too depending on what time of the day the test is done can make the tests vary massively


Too low of cortisol results in feelings of apathy and dullness. Too high results in anxiety and stress. Balanced levels are healthy. I believe they are typically lower in the morning and at night and higher during the day, and do fluctuate.


----------



## snowcat3030

Rebekah said:


> Some background on my DP: My DP was brought on from smoking marijuana one time (high dose for me) when I was 14 years old. I did have a reaction sort-of like in the movie 'Numb' if you've seen that flick. I had been diagnosed in 1988 in an inpatient clinical trial by the National Institute of Mental Health in Bethesda, MD (USA) with Panic Disorder and Depersonalization Disorder, and then with severe Depression and severe Dissociative disorder (DP) by a local psychiatrist. I'm older now, feel much better, but have continued to seek help about some lingering symptoms of anxiety and DP, also recently diagnosed by two different independent psychiatrists. This past November 2010, I had neurotransmitter testing done through a psychiatric practice in Florida, USA called Integrative Psychiatry (.com). I found the group on the internet and sought this particular company since they do work through Neurosciences (the forerunner in NT testing in the states) and Pharmasan labs. I finally received the results through e-mail and finished the phone consultation with their nurse practitioner. I want to share this info. with others hoping the insight will help everyone suffering from this horrible disorder. First, I sent a quick email to their company and explained some of my symptoms of anxiety/DP whereupon they recommended I get the NeuroAdrenal test kit. I paid $339. USD and they mailed the home-sampling test kit to my door. I followed the written instructions meticulously--I have a degree as a Medical Lab Tech, so I know the importance of following directions in collecting fluids. I had been off all supplements and meds (Klonopin and Xanax) for 72 hours prior to sampling except for my thyroid replacement therapy I take in the morning. (They will test while you take meds, but they need that disclosed on the history form sent with the kit.) I mailed my frozen and chilled saliva and urine samples directly to the Pharmasan Labs in Wisconsin (USA). The results took weeks to get back--it was over the holidays so delays, I suppose--but Integrative Psychiatry finally emailed me the results last week. So here's the run-down on the results:
> 
> Epinephrine: 5.3 low (normal range, 7-12)
> Norepinephrine: 25.4 low (nr, 30-45)
> Dopamine: 162.2 normal (nr 115-175)
> Serotonin: 62.2 low (nr 120-185)
> Glycine: 1137.2 elevated (nr 455-980)
> GABA: 7.4 elevated (nr 4.7-7.0)
> Glutamate: 32.0 normal (nr 15-32)
> PEA: 25.5 low (nr 30-70)
> Histamine: 5.5 low (nr 14-24)
> Cortisol: four readings throughout the day with very low results.
> 
> After discussing these results with the NP on the phone, she indicated to me that my adrenal glands were fatigued causing chronic stress and depression--a vicious cycle really, where the stress and depression fatigued my adrenals to begin with. This company believes in using targeted amino acid therapy to correct the physiological imbalances by supplying your body with what is depleted rather than using pharmaceuticals which doesn't replenish the body's stores. So, I will be ordering some supplements off their website and experimenting with dosages and different concoctions until I can fine-tune it. I also asked the NP if their practice had dealt with other patients who had similar disorders brought on by drug use and abuse? She said she was familiar with these symptoms from drug use and seemed to be familiar with my condition. I always tell people that the day I smoked the marijuana, it was a perfect storm where I had also been under emotional and verbal abuse from my parents who were constantly fighting with each other and abusing me and my sisters in the home. My surroundings set-up a negative atmosphere that then precipitated a panic attack and DP. If anyone can add more useful information to add on that would be great. My goal is to find supps. that I can buy at the local vitamin store rather than needing to buy their more expensive concoctions. I'll keep this thread updated. BTW, I was quite relieved to learn that three of my lab values were the OPPOSITE of what would show up with someone with Schizophrenia, so that is a sure relief for me, since my family has always believed I was schizophrenic--more abuse from them to add to my anxiety/DP. I think my problem is that I am too aware of my surroundings and too sensitive to the negativity.


That test is brilliant!! I didn't know you could get neurotransmitter levels tested like that? An old psych told me that you needed a micro biopsy or a spinal tap to get neurotransmitter levels. Man with that information you could really find out whats going on and treat it. Brilliant. Hope your on track to be %100 cured soon.


----------



## snowcat3030

oops double post. Please see above.


----------



## flipwilson

Not trying go to be a dick but is this even true? If it was this easy to know specifically what chemicals needed to be balanced wouldn't every doctor or psychiatrist give this test? That obviously is not the case and medicine is handed out like candy to guinea pigs. just skeptical.


----------



## ohwell

flipwilson said:


> Not trying go to be a dick but is this even true? If it was this easy to know specifically what chemicals needed to be balanced wouldn't every doctor or psychiatrist give this test? That obviously is not the case and medicine is handed out like candy to guinea pigs. just skeptical.


The test is of no significance, except for the cortisol and two others. Urine and saliva concentrations fluctuate too much with extrems, and it also does not represent what is in the brain. Spinal tap or a biopsy is what it takes.


----------



## flipwilson

ohwell said:


> The test is of no significance, except for the cortisol and two others. Urine and saliva concentrations fluctuate too much with extrems, and it also does not represent what is in the brain. Spinal tap or a biopsy is what it takes.


Ya I checked out the website given and my scam radar went up immediately. Generic photos of asians in lab gear, a section for testimonials(testimonials? not scientific journal articles?), and a shopping cart icon. really? Doesn't seem very legit.


----------



## Rebekah

I checked out this company with the BBB in their area and they are in good standing, so, I think they aren't a scam. But, they do have a "RO" typed next to each test result indicating that this is for research only. I am open to trying new things that are experimental since modern psychiatric medicine is on the wrong track--my opinion after having been "in the system" for many years. Kenny, it's interesting that your GABA was elevated, too. I wonder if this is what keeps a person in DP- mode, and the exhausted adrenals are what keep us anxious? The problem has always been that I am DP'd, depressed and anxious, so how to treat all at the same time? I am still in process of getting difficult people out of my life and that is starting my rebalancing. But, I will try one or two of their recommendations and see what happens. My symptoms do correspond with these lab results and what docs have diagnosed for me. It all is starting to make more sense. I'm hopeful that I will get this worked out for myself and maybe help others. The NP suggested I take Kavinase which is a GABA product though my GABA is elevated? Don't quite understand that one.


----------



## Rebekah

I just ordered the Kavinase and Adrecor which the NP recommended I use, one for better relaxing and the other for the adrenals. I'll keep this thread updated about how they work. They are targeted at the nt's that were out of whack, so I'm hopeful. I'm hoping this will be better than the shotgun approach I've been using.


----------



## ValleyGirl

How this is pretty cool. I recently switched my doctor to a homepathic based doctor who believe that illness is a result of an imbalance and that you need to work with the body to correct that imbalance. So I will see if he will do these tests for me. It will also be interesting to see if all it takes to get rid of dp is rebalancing these neurotransmitters.


----------



## ohwell

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> How this is pretty cool. I recently switched my doctor to a homepathic based doctor who believe that illness is a result of an imbalance and that you need to work with the body to correct that imbalance. So I will see if he will do these tests for me. It will also be interesting to see if all it takes to get rid of dp is rebalancing these neurotransmitters.


Don't waste your money on that. If that worked, it would have been included long ago as general practice. Take my advice and at least investigate dialectical behavioral and psychodynamic therapy. That's where your salvation lies.


----------



## Rebekah

I've been taking the Adrecor for my adrenals for a few days now and I really feel much better. It feels as if it's replenishing the areas of my brain that need it. I will be taking the Nuvoxil which is L-tryptophan with some other stuff in it tonight and see if that will restore my low serotonin. I am so glad I had this neurotransmitter testing done. I feel it is better than a brain scan, since the whole body is involved in any chemical imbalance. I finally have more information about what was out of whack in my physiology. The Kavinase which is a GABA rebalancer does work very well for sleeping and keeping anxiety down. I think I'm on the right track now for balancing my brain.


----------



## ohwell

I heard that snake oil works like a charm.


----------



## Dyna

Rebekah said:


> I've been taking the Adrecor for my adrenals for a few days now and I really feel much better. It feels as if it's replenishing the areas of my brain that need it. I will be taking the Nuvoxil which is L-tryptophan with some other stuff in it tonight and see if that will restore my low serotonin. I am so glad I had this neurotransmitter testing done. I feel it is better than a brain scan, since the whole body is involved in any chemical imbalance. I finally have more information about what was out of whack in my physiology. The Kavinase which is a GABA rebalancer does work very well for sleeping and keeping anxiety down. I think I'm on the right track now for balancing my brain.


That's great news Rebekah. Keep us posted. This is very interesting. I am very happy for you! Dyna


----------



## Rebekah

Thank you, Dyna, for your positive and encouraging words of support while I work my way through this experimental process of neurotransmitter testing. I will keep this post updated.


----------



## Brando2600

We are currently reading about the Biology of psychology in school. Stuff like Neurons, Neurotransmitters, parts of the brain. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Rebekah

This brain biology is very complicated stuff. The more I learn about what is going on with me and this targeted amino acid therapy, the more I don't know. I will be taking my lab results I got through this out-of-state psychiatric group, Integrative Psychiatry, and visit my local family doctor for her to take a look at. I'll ask her if she can retest as many of these as possible, then proceed from there.


----------



## ohwell

Rebekah said:


> This brain biology is very complicated stuff. The more I learn about what is going on with me and this targeted amino acid therapy, the more I don't know. I will be taking my lab results I got through this out-of-state psychiatric group, Integrative Psychiatry, and visit my local family doctor for her to take a look at. I'll ask her if she can retest as many of these as possible, then proceed from there.


Your family doctor will probably reply ''junk science'', which it is ''junk science.'' Laboratory range are based on normal ranges which are drawn from a sample of the population. There is no recognized standardization for saliva or urine of most of those mollecules (the fluctuation will make it even near impossible to interprate) And even if there were, there is no correlate with their concentration in the brain.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Rebekah said:


> This brain biology is very complicated stuff. The more I learn about what is going on with me and this targeted amino acid therapy, the more I don't know. I will be taking my lab results I got through this out-of-state psychiatric group, Integrative Psychiatry, and visit my local family doctor for her to take a look at. I'll ask her if she can retest as many of these as possible, then proceed from there.


Please let us know what your doctor has to say.


----------



## Guest

ohwell said:


> Don't waste your money on that. If that worked, it would have been included long ago as general practice. Take my advice and at least investigate dialectical behavioral and psychodynamic therapy. That's where your salvation lies.


I've been using homeopathic remedies for over 20 years with success every single time. My 2 children have been bought up using homeopathy and herbal medicine and rarely do they get sick. Homeopathy works on children and animals. The placebo effect does not work on children or animals. Hmm. I can assure you it's not magic at work here!


----------



## Visual

Philos said:


> I've been using homeopathic remedies for over 20 years with success every single time. My 2 children have been bought up using homeopathy and herbal medicine and rarely do they get sick. Homeopathy works on children and animals. The placebo effect does not work on children or animals. Hmm. I can assure you it's not magic at work here!


*Philos* is right.

I agree with *Take my advice and at least investigate &#8230; therapy*

I cannot agree with *If that worked, it would have been included long ago as general practice.*

The reason alternatives are not included is that they are much more individualistic in response. Modern medicine has been so reductionist in thinking that they try to work with 'sledgehammers' that have more predictable response. Much has been about managing symptoms instead of actual healing (which is a lot harder). Also time constraints (time = money) restrict them.

Now with the study of genes, they are starting to officially consider individuals. And there are fields, such as "Nutritional Genomics", where they tailor nutrition to the individual. These are medical doctors and researchers using 'alternatives'.

As far as *I heard that snake oil works like a charm.*, there are a lot of charlatans out there in every business - not just alternative practitioners (just try to buy a used car). Let the buyer beware, but 'don't throw out the baby with the bath water'.

Many people are helped with alternatives. They are also so mild that few are ever hurt by them, that is why they are not regulated like drugs (just don't continually megadose).

I encourage all to try alternatives - which for the most part are nutritionally based. Many with DP/DR need 'brain nutrition' and a few supplements can go a long way. For synapses to grow/heal they need fuel and encouragement. A bit more than just adding a salad to a burger and some fries.

As far as the topic *Neurotransmitter testing done*, if you have the money, every bit of information is helpful. One company, Metametrix, has done amazing stuff with this - but you need $$$.

I also encourage all to see medical doctors and therapists. At least see what they say and can offer. Again most need a some $$$ for this.

With all treatments for DP/DR, there are no guarantees. Best wishes!


----------



## Rebekah

Rebekah said:


> Some background on my DP: My DP was brought on from smoking marijuana one time (high dose for me) when I was 14 years old. I did have a reaction sort-of like in the movie 'Numb' if you've seen that flick. I had been diagnosed in 1988 in an inpatient clinical trial by the National Institute of Mental Health in Bethesda, MD (USA) with Panic Disorder and Depersonalization Disorder, and then with severe Depression and severe Dissociative disorder (DP) by a local psychiatrist. I'm older now, feel much better, but have continued to seek help about some lingering symptoms of anxiety and DP, also recently diagnosed by two different independent psychiatrists. This past November 2010, I had neurotransmitter testing done through a psychiatric practice in Florida, USA called Integrative Psychiatry (.net). I found the group on the internet and sought this particular company since they do work through Neurosciences (the forerunner in NT testing in the states) and Pharmasan labs. I finally received the results through e-mail and finished the phone consultation with their nurse practitioner. I want to share this info. with others hoping the insight will help everyone suffering from this horrible disorder. First, I sent a quick email to their company and explained some of my symptoms of anxiety/DP whereupon they recommended I get the NeuroAdrenal test kit. I paid $339. USD and they mailed the home-sampling test kit to my door. I followed the written instructions meticulously--I have a degree as a Medical Lab Tech, so I know the importance of following directions in collecting fluids. I had been off all supplements and meds (Klonopin and Xanax) for 72 hours prior to sampling except for my thyroid replacement therapy I take in the morning. (They will test while you take meds, but they need that disclosed on the history form sent with the kit.) I mailed my frozen and chilled saliva and urine samples directly to the Pharmasan Labs in Wisconsin (USA). The results took weeks to get back--it was over the holidays so delays, I suppose--but Integrative Psychiatry finally emailed me the results last week. So here's the run-down on the results:
> 
> Epinephrine: 5.3 low (normal range, 7-12)
> Norepinephrine: 25.4 low (nr, 30-45)
> Dopamine: 162.2 normal (nr 115-175)
> Serotonin: 62.2 low (nr 120-185)
> Glycine: 1137.2 elevated (nr 455-980)
> GABA: 7.4 elevated (nr 4.7-7.0)
> Glutamate: 32.0 normal (nr 15-32)
> PEA: 25.5 low (nr 30-70)
> Histamine: 5.5 low (nr 14-24)
> Cortisol: four readings throughout the day with very low results.
> 
> After discussing these results with the NP on the phone, she indicated to me that my adrenal glands were fatigued causing chronic stress and depression--a vicious cycle really, where the stress and depression fatigued my adrenals to begin with. This company believes in using targeted amino acid therapy to correct the physiological imbalances by supplying your body with what is depleted rather than using pharmaceuticals which doesn't replenish the body's stores. So, I will be ordering some supplements off their website and experimenting with dosages and different concoctions until I can fine-tune it. I also asked the NP if their practice had dealt with other patients who had similar disorders brought on by drug use and abuse? She said she was familiar with these symptoms from drug use and seemed to be familiar with my condition. I always tell people that the day I smoked the marijuana, it was a perfect storm where I had also been under emotional and verbal abuse from my parents who were constantly fighting with each other and abusing me and my sisters in the home. My surroundings set-up a negative atmosphere that then precipitated a panic attack and DP. If anyone can add more useful information to add on that would be great. My goal is to find supps. that I can buy at the local vitamin store rather than needing to buy their more expensive concoctions. I'll keep this thread updated. BTW, I was quite relieved to learn that three of my lab values were the OPPOSITE of what would show up with someone with Schizophrenia, so that is a sure relief for me, since my family has always believed I was schizophrenic--more abuse from them to add to my anxiety/DP. I think my problem is that I am too aware of my surroundings and too sensitive to the negativity.


Update: I did go to see an Endocrinologist a few weeks ago to get some of these labs rerun and here are the results:

I gave a 7am morning blood sample for:

Cortisol 16.8 (NR, 4-22 mcg/ml)
ACTH 45, high (NR, 5-27 pg/ml)

Two days later she ordered a 24 hour urine collection for home:

Epinephrine 5 (NR, 2-24 mcg/24hrs)
Norepineprine 41 (NR, 15-100 mcg/24hrs)
Dopamine 238 (NR, 52-480 mcg/24h)

The cortisol I had done locally was a blood sample and only done in the morning, whereas, the previous cortisol was saliva and done during the day at four different times.

Also, at the Pharmasan lab months ago, the urine was only taken one time in the morning to measure the epinephrine and norepinephrine; and more recently done for 24 hours.

I do see from both tests a low epinephrine--this current test is borderline low. From what I know about the ACTH, adrenocorticotropin hormone, it comes from the anterior pituitary and it stimulates the synthesis and release of cortisol. I asked the doctor why the ACTH was high and the cortisol normal? And she said that it was probably just stress from getting my blood drawn, and not to be a concern. But, I love to get my blood drawn, I used to take blood as a job, and have never been stressed by this event. I'd like to know about high ACTH levels if anyone knows?

This is my take on what these lab values mean. I believe that I have a true anxiety disorder, which more than a few Psychiatrists have diagnosed over the years. I think these lab values do reflect that. Also, I believe that my epinephrine and norepinephrine values would have been low on this recent test if I had collected the sample while I was at work, where most of my stress responses occur, with abusive bosses and offensive coworkers. But, I took it at home on a Saturday, and was under no stress that evening since I met with some friends and was feeling fine with no DP or anxiety, so add the good evening urine with the winding down of the morning and it comes out borderline low. From what I've learned, these catecholamines are short-lived and fluctuating quite a bit. My DP comes and goes in response to the amount of (emotional) stress I am feeling at any given time. My weed experience was very similar to the character's (Harris Goldberg?) response in Numb, with the panic attack and then DP. I remember one scene in that movie that hit home with me and which seems to run through the lives of many DP sufferers: maltreatment by their mothers. The one scene in the movie where his mother threw him out the door when he was a child and told him to not come back resounded a theme that has run through my life of my own mother's emotional maltreatment of me. She ignored me as a child (tried to abort me and told me so) and never made any emotional connection with me with much verbal put-down and abuse. I believe that my current problems with anxiety and DP stem directly from her mistreatment and neglect as a child and my inability to feel safe in the world today. When I interact with rough, rude and abusive people as an adult, I feel mortally threatened and I have an exaggerated response to their behavior. My physiologic response is that I am being killed! If I felt safe and protected in a world of evil, I would be able to slough it off with little effect. The weed must have really triggered what was already brewing under the surface of my psyche--fear and insecurity. The marijuana unleashed this fear in a big way, and altered my brain chemistry. I did get hooked up to a biofeedback machine a few years ago, and my baseline "relaxed" reading was an 8, while for normal folks it was only a 3. That helped me to understand that I live in a constant state of hyperarousal, and the need to dissociate (i.e. depersonalize). It's difficult for me to feel totally safe within myself in any given environment, thus the inability for me to be fully cured of this disorder. But, I have learned through counseling to identify my sources of fear and to bring them to conscious awareness, and also to choose friends (and other areas of my life) that is life-giving and not life-destroying. I truly hope this information has shed some light on this problem for anyone else who has had a similar experience. Please only give positive feedback to me, since I am prone to anxiety and DP if it's negative. Thanks.


----------



## Rebekah

I wanted to add a comment I had been thinking about as far as meds go. In the past, I had been prescribed a (tricylic) anti-depressant, Tofranil (imipramine), which helped with the depression from the anxiety and DP, but also, caused more anxiety, so I began to abuse alcohol in an attempt to counteract the anxiety I had from the TCA. I quit taking anti-depressants in the mid-90's and haven't taken any since. But, I do have some benzo's on hand, Xanax, Klonopin, and Ambien, and some GABA products (Knock-Out and GABA Relaxer) for sleep and for rough, anxiety-ridden days, which do occur. Life shows up. I did try some of the targeted amino acid therapy pills that the Integrative Psychiatry group recommended, but I found that they were too potent for me. They worked on some days and not others. I guess since the neurotransmitters can fluctuate so much, the Adrecor, for adrenal stimulation, would be too stimulating on some days, and the Kavinase (inhibitory, GABA compound) too sedating. Currently, my DP and anxiety comes and goes. One day I'm balanced and feeling fine, and when the boss uses the wrong tone of voice with me, I'm unbalanced again. I believe that my problem now is that I am still in a state of hyperarousal, with annoying "background" anxiety,(memory bank?) which does have some DP with it. The only thing that has truly helped me is counseling with a competent Psychiatrist I was fortunate to have found, and choosing my friends carefully. Also, using my intuition completely when in social settings or at work, to keep myself distanced from rough, and often, abusive, people. I keep to myself mostly, but then, I always was more of a loner, even as a kid.


----------



## Rebekah

The final answer according to my endocrinologist is that I am perfectly healthy and don't have any adrenal disorder or disease. But, I think I did read somewhere that the saliva cortisol and the blood cortisol can give different readings? I do have an anxiety disorder (it's all in my head, I suppose) and DP which comes and goes depending on who's abusing me at any given moment. Lot's of bullies in the world who love to take pot-shots at me. But, now I just give it right back. he-he.


----------

